# machine knit lace scarf



## joan Hagan (Jul 11, 2014)

after attending a seminar from the Knitting Cottage in Waynesboro pa. this was taught by the one and only Diana Sullivan of Texas.
How great is was to see Machine knitters in action. there were all kinds of neat ideas and patterns. here is a scarf that Diana demoed and it turned out so nice. it is made with Opal sock yarn, 500 rows mt 8. the pattern is 2rows-the first row is xo- the next row is oo- which is nothing. on the imput or from Designa knit. this is an amazing stitch it makes the slant knit on the straight cast on. i used 
24 left and 25 right. do a cast on about 10 rows waste yarn then ravel cord. 2 rows of main yarn then start lace work. row 1 slide lace carriage across it will select ever other needle, it will not select 24 and 23left and 24 and 25 right. just so you know that you lace carriage has the underneath cams set out of selection. this keeps the side in very straight order. so it's 2 rows lace and 2 rows main carriage. that's all there is to this pattern. happy knitting. joan


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Very pretty! An easy way to get a bias knit scarf.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

I have no idea what you are talking about here but I am wondering whether this is a project a new machine knitter could do? I love the design and the yarn selection.


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

Beautiful colors; love the bias look. What standard knitting machine were you using? Ribber?


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

ouijian said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about here but I am wondering whether this is a project a new machine knitter could do? I love the design and the yarn selection.


What machine do you have? Do you have a lace carriage with it? You can do this by hand manipulation of you don't have a carriage. Here's how to do it by hand manipulation
https://cutlermac.wordpress.com/2015/07/20/bias-lace-scarf-for-machine-knitters/

If you have a Studio/Silver Reed lace carriage you will just use the same carriage for both the stockinet and lace rows. You'll still need a punch card or electronic patterning. Just switch the cam from plain lace to stockinet every two rows.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

beautiful wrap


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very pretty scarf, I'm sure the seminar was amazing....

Rhonda


----------



## vtheok (Nov 11, 2014)

Would love to have seen what you are talking about but for some reason the picture doesn't show.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

HKelley350 said:


> Beautiful colors; love the bias look. What standard knitting machine were you using? Ribber?


No ribber needed, any gauge machine will work. I suspect Joan's is done on a standard with a tighter tension than this one, but you get the idea.
https://cutlermac.wordpress.com/2015/07/20/bias-lace-scarf-for-machine-knitters/
Cut and paste if the link won't work.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

http://cutlermac.wordpress.com/2015/07/20/bias-lace-scarf-for-machine-knitters/

Just took the s off of the http...


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm going to try this out with a punchcard. Will let you know what I come up with.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

etrnlife said:



> No ribber needed, any gauge machine will work. I suspect Joan's is done on a standard with a tighter tension than this one, but you get the idea.
> https://cutlermac.wordpress.com/2015/07/20/bias-lace-scarf-for-machine-knitters/
> Cut and paste if the link won't work.


 It don't look like it will be slanted like in the original picture..
I like the slant...


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

lilfawn83 said:


> It don't look like it will be slanted like in the original picture..
> I like the slant...


I believe that's due to the difference in tension. Joan's is tighter.

"BIASING LACE STITCH: this is a knit 2 together, yarn over ( in handknitting) lattice type stitch. The repetative left sided transfers will result in a BIAS ends on the scarf."
The tighter the tension the more should bias?


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi, if you use card 1 locked on row 1 and take the lace carriage across twice (to the right and back to left) then knit 2 rows with the main carriage, you get the pattern to work out correctly.
Ignore the fact that the needles select on the second row with the lace carriage; they will knit OK with the carriage set for plain knitting.
I used T8 as originally posted with a fine 4ply UK yarn.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

susanjoy said:


> Hi, if you use card 1 locked on row 1 and take the lace carriage across twice (to the right and back to left) then knit 2 rows with the main carriage, you get the pattern to work out correctly.


No need to use the main carriage unless you are using a Brother machine. For a Studio/Singer/Silver Reed just switch the cam to stockinet and then back to lace.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

susanjoy said:


> Hi, if you use card 1 locked on row 1 and take the lace carriage across twice (to the right and back to left) then knit 2 rows with the main carriage, you get the pattern to work out correctly.
> Ignore the fact that the needles select on the second row with the lace carriage; they will knit OK with the carriage set for plain knitting.
> I used T8 as originally posted with a fine 4ply UK yarn.


 Hi, I don't have one of them fancy machines.. I have a USM, a blue Bond, A singer sk155...


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

susanjoy said:


> I'm going to try this out with a punchcard. Will let you know what I come up with.


 :thumbup:


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

lilfawn83 said:


> Hi, I don't have one of them fancy machines.. I have a USM, a blue Bond, A singer sk155...


It works on my Bond with a single transfer tool, don't see why it won't work on yours. ;-)


----------



## Smarty (Jul 14, 2015)

What a great job you have done love it Joan


----------



## sockcranker (Apr 10, 2013)

If you look at the Dianne Sullivan scarf, the holes and knit stitches are all in a straight column. Those from Cuttlemac are offset. Both scarves are beautiful. 
The DS scarf gets the bias look from the length of colour variegation in the yarn .
The Cuttlemac one gets the bias look from the stictch placement.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

sockcranker said:


> If you look at the Dianne Sullivan scarf, the holes and knit stitches are all in a straight column. Those from Cuttlemac are offset. Both scarves are beautiful.
> The DS scarf gets the bias look from the length of colour variegation in the yarn .
> The Cuttlemac one gets the bias look from the stictch placement.


I read both patterns the same. Two rows EON lace, two rows stockinet. Wouldn't the same pattern get the same result, pattern wise? I understand you'll get a different look via solid colors, stripes, variegated colors, tension setting, etc. but you're still going to get the same stitch.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Very pretty, thank you for sharing . . . now I have something new to try.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Bookmarking this for future reference. Thanks!


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks great. Thanks for sharing so I can bookmark it also


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

etrnlife said:


> It works on my Bond with a single transfer tool, don't see why it won't work on yours. ;-)


 Hi, I haven't tried it yet... I was looking at the picture, and it looks just like straight knit, no slant..


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I imagine this scarf is part of Diana's demo at the Monroe MI seminar this weekend. 
It would be very hard and time consuming for the MK instructors to to work up completely different presentations for each seminar all year long.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

The original scarf is all lace whereas the 'cutlermac' one has 10 rows of straight knitting between the 40 row lace sections. These sections of straight knitting probably stop the bias effect to some extent. If you knit it all in the lace pattern it will be a bias knit.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

susanjoy said:


> The original scarf is all lace whereas the 'cutlermac' one has 10 rows of straight knitting between the 40 row lace sections. These sections of straight knitting probably stop the bias effect to some extent. If you knit it all in the lace pattern it will be a bias knit.


 Thank You, I will try it...


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

susanjoy said:


> The original scarf is all lace whereas the 'cutlermac' one has 10 rows of straight knitting between the 40 row lace sections. These sections of straight knitting probably stop the bias effect to some extent. If you knit it all in the lace pattern it will be a bias knit.


Ah, I didn't read that far down the pattern. Shame on me.  I just got the gist of the pattern repeat for the bias and worked on that.


----------



## pat.vermillion (Feb 22, 2014)

I have been reading all the post on the Lace Scarf and am anxious to try it. not sure I truly understand what you have said but will check it out. 
I do a lot of sock knitting and have small amounts of yarn left. Hope it doesn't look to messy with several different colors. 
Thanks for sharing.
Pat


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

I was very intrigued by the slanting in the scarf and just had to try it. even though knitting "straight" back and forth, when my swatch came of the machine it turned bias right away. top and bottom are slanted too, of course
thanks for sharing this with us


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

susanjoy said:


> The original scarf is all lace whereas the 'cutlermac' one has 10 rows of straight knitting between the 40 row lace sections. These sections of straight knitting probably stop the bias effect to some extent. If you knit it all in the lace pattern it will be a bias knit.


Hello all,
Yes the cutlermac.wordpress.com one does have pointed ends. It is the photo.
It is hand manipulated on a machine that does not have a lace carriage.
The straight 10 row stockinette parts make the edge undulate. 
If you want it straight, skip the stockinette parts. Use an ODD number of stitches on the knitting bed.

The concept is that when a stitch is transfered in one direction only, the fabric will bias.

I have not seen Diana Sullivans scarf or her instructions.

Enjoy, its a freebie.
Mary Anne Cutler, Yet Another Canadian Artisan


----------



## lindade (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you Mary Anne for posting a clear and simple description of your scarf.


----------

